# Why liquid or cream soap?



## not_ally (Apr 12, 2015)

This is probably one of those supremely dumb questions, but why is LS or CS good?  I have only used store bought LS (which I don't love, that much) and never used cream soap.  Really not meaning to irritate, just curious b/c it never occurred to me to try and make it before seeing a recipe that incorporated one on a thread here earlier.


----------



## KristaY (Apr 12, 2015)

I think it's just a matter of personal preference. I LOVE my bar soaps but my hubby doesn't. He prefers to squirt the liquid out instead of rubbing a bar. I make both for that reason. I can still use the oils I like but have to be a bit more careful with SF. The advantage of LS is that you can use it as soon as it's zap-less and you dilute. Cream and CP needs a long cure. It's just using what you prefer I guess.


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 12, 2015)

If you're making bar soap, why not liquid soaps? I take some pride in the fact that all of the soaps in our shower, by the sinks (both bar and LS), in the kitchen for dish soap and the laundry soap has been made by me. It makes me feel very prairie woman, and hubby and I dont have itchy skin any more. I wont say that my LS for dishes is as good as some detergents on really greasy dishes, but hey - thats what the dishwasher is for. And I really really like having a non-scented dish soap that doesn't make the wine glasses smell of lemons and doesn't trash my hands. Have you seen how expensive the "green" unscented dish soaps are?

Id like to experiment more now with scented hand LS or CS, and perhaps a shampoo.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 12, 2015)

I personally hate cream soap but do make it. I make a salt scrub from my cream soap. Non of my family use liquid soap so I do not make much other than 100% coconut. I alway have a big bucket of CO paste for cleaning. I dilute some and on my glass  top stove I just take a little of the paste, and smush it on my cleaning scrubby for the stove top. Did I mention I also do not love making ls and it is not a good seller for me. I do have a very mild formula LS that I make and keep a batch diluted for any online orders for LS


----------



## JayJay (Apr 12, 2015)

I think that there is less mess with using liquid soap-- especially for hand washing. Bars leave a messy spot or require a soap dish that need to be cleaned. Liquids are nicely contained.  As soon as I become confident enough to try making LS, I will.


----------



## Susie (Apr 12, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> *If you're making bar soap, why not liquid soaps? I take some pride in the fact that all of the soaps in our shower, by the sinks (both bar and LS), in the kitchen for dish soap and the laundry soap has been made by me. It makes me feel very prairie woman, and hubby and I dont have itchy skin any more.* I wont say that my LS for dishes is as good as some detergents on really greasy dishes, but hey - thats what the dishwasher is for. And I really really like having a non-scented dish soap that doesn't make the wine glasses smell of lemons and doesn't trash my hands. Have you seen how expensive the "green" unscented dish soaps are?
> 
> Id like to experiment more now with scented hand LS or CS, and perhaps a shampoo.



I know exactly what you mean!  And I completely agree!

Why I make liquid soap:  My mother was a nurse, and as soon as liquid soap in dispensers was widely available for home use, we had it, and it was next to every sink for hand washing.  Why?  Less mess.  I am a nurse, and every facility I have ever worked at uses liquid soap for the same reasons.  I am afraid it is a well entrenched "need" in my mind now.  

I am with Carolyn, I keep liquid soap paste(100% CO) for household cleaning.  Why?  Because I got tired of having to wear gloves to clean, or risk having hands full of eczema.   I do use some commercial spray cleaners(one with bleach, one for soap scum that has ammonia) that I use on the shower walls.  NEVER in the same week, mind you.  But I can spray those and rinse them the next day without touching any of it.  I use my paste on everything else.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 12, 2015)

I agree with KristaY- it's a matter of personal preference. I really enjoy making and using both bar and liquid soap, and I feel such a rush of accomplishment knowing I'm able to make something from scratch that my family and friends appreciate and enjoy so much. As for cream soap, I made one batch of it a few years ago, but I really didn't care that much for it. I much prefer the creamy version of glycerin liquid soap that I make instead.


IrishLass


----------



## Susie (Apr 12, 2015)

It's a new sub-group of Soapers Anonymous...Insomniac Soapers Anonymous!


----------

